# Have you heard of Movember?



## Ralphy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

November is men's health awareness month and is called Movember to alert the public by men growing mustaches.  I would like to but have always felt too immature to sport any type of facial hair...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes we've had Movember here for a few years now !! People seemed to have embraced it quite heartily..


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 10, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> November is men's health awareness month and is called Movember to alert the public by men growing mustaches.  I would like to but have always felt too immature to sport any type of facial hair...


Who says it's confined to the face?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Please show a little more discretion in posting photos...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

I've decided to stop shaving my legs...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

YIKES!  No photos--please!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh... you asked for it..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 10, 2014)

And you should see what my breakfast looks like on my computer screen...


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 10, 2014)

Those legs aren't real.  There is no hair on the toes and the feet are too small for the legs.  I think they call it foto shopped, or something like that.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 10, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Have you heard of Movember?.



I thoght that was a typo, hadn't heard of Movember.



Melody1948 said:


> Those legs aren't real.  There is no hair on the toes and the feet are too small for the legs.  I think they call it foto shopped, or something like that.



That's actually Photoshopped, a reference to using the photo editing program called Photoshop.

Here's a "photoshopped" classic:


----------



## Twixie (Nov 10, 2014)

My partner is pretty hairy..I love it!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

Melody1948 said:


> Those legs aren't real.  There is no hair on the toes and the feet are too small for the legs.  I think they call it foto shopped, or something like that.




Of course they aren't.... It was sorta meant to be a joke... ya know?


----------



## Twixie (Nov 10, 2014)

Twixie said:


> My partner is pretty hairy..I love it!



But not that hairy..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2014)

Here ya go...


----------



## Twixie (Nov 10, 2014)

I would take great delight in taking him for a wax!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

You are a sick bunch...


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 11, 2014)

What you all are forgetting:
MOVEMBER
Refers to the month of November where men (and some women) grow a glorious upper lip "jacket" (or Mustache) in order to *bring attention to men's health issues and raise money for Prostate and Testicular Cancer.*


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> You are a sick bunch...



I know..... ain't it great?


----------

